# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  كل عام وأنتِ بقلبى .... يا أمى    "الحاصل على فضية حورس 2009

## جيهان محمد على

كل عام وأنتِ بقلبى .... يا أمى


من أجلكِ أنتِ.... تولدت بداخلى تلك الرغبة الرهيبة فى أن أبحث عن معنى الأمومة وكأنكِ أنتِ صانعتِها .. ومُبدعتِها .. وأول من مارسها ....!!!


من أجلكِ أنتِ .... عرفت .. وفهمت .. وتمنيت 


معنى الأمومة....!!!


من أجلكِ أنتِ.... أيقنت أنها ليست بغريزة مزروعة بداخل كل أنثى .. ولكنها هبة من الله يهبها فقط لمن تستحقها....!!!


فكم من أنثى وُهِبت الإبن ولكنها لم تعرف من معانى الأمومة سوى آلام المخاض .. ونداء بلا روح ولا إحساس يُنادى عليها به ...!!!


يقيناً أنتِ لستِ بأعظم الأمهات ولا أكثرهُن تضحية وإيثاراً وبطولة ... ولكنك أنتِ ...أمى


فأرجو أخى القارئ أن تُسامح تحيزى وإنحيازى لها 


فهى ليست الأم .. ولا الأمومة 


ولكنها أمى أنا...!!!


فعندما أشرع فى التحدث عنها فإنما أتحدث عن أصل وجودى ... وعوامل تكوينى ... وسر بقائى وإستمرارى....,,


لن أقول أنها حملتنى فى بطنها وإحتملت الآلام والأوجاع حتى يوم ولادتى وإنفصالى عن جسدها .. ولا أنها تعهدت بإطعامى ونظافتى والمحافظة على سلامتى ولا بالسهر بجانبى عند مرضى ... لا لن أقول كل هذا... فهذا شأن كل الأمهات وصنيعهن مع أولادهن .. فهى ليست بمعجزة أو إعجاز تقوم به ....,,


المعجزة الحقيقية حدثت عندما تخطيت كل هذه المراحل ... المعجزة حدثت حينما بدأت تعلمُنى (فنُ الحياة)


لم تكن أمى من تلك الامهات اللاتى لا يكففن عن إسداء النصح لإبنائهن .. لم تكن مُلقنة أو مُعلمة لأى فضيلة تريد أن تزرعها بداخلى ولكنها كانت تفعل الفضيلة لأقتدى أنا بها...,,


كانت تصدُق ... لأكون أنا صادقة


كانت محترمة ... لاعرف أنا معنى إحترام النفس وعدم إبتزالها فى صغائر الأمور


كانت دؤوبة متفانية فى عملها ... لأعرف معنى الإخلاص والتفانى فى العمل


كانت رقيقة .. حانية .. عطوفة ... لتعلمنى كيف أزرع بداخلى أجمل صفات المرأة وأهمها 


لا أدعى أبداً أنها كانت إنسانة كاملة مُنزهه عن أى خطأ أو نقيصة .. ولكن ظنى أنها قررت أن تكمُل حينما أنجبت....!!!


هكذا صنعت الأمومة بها... أو صنعت هى فى الأمومة (لا أدرى) ولكنها حينما رُزِقت الأبناء أرادت أن تكون مثالاً يُحتذى به لأبنائها فى كل شئ وليست مجرد مربية تقوم بتنشئة أطفال تخلوا نفوسهم وأرواحهم من كل معانى الإنسانية والقيم النبيلة ...,,


آآآه يا أمى ....!!!!


تمُر السنوات ... سنوات فراقنا


وما أشعره نحو تلك السنوات حقاً غريب...!!!


فتارة يهزمنى الحزن وتعصِفُ بى الذكريات بمرارتها وشجونها التى لا تنتهى وانا أتامل عدد هذه السنين وطولها... وتارة تتملكنى سعادة غريبة وانا اتخيل أن هذه السنوات ماهى إلا فترة زمنية تفصلنا عن لقائنا المرتقب ... تطول .. لتعجل باللقاء ... لتعجل باللقاء...!!!!


أفتقد ... بسماتك وضحكاتك التى كانت تملأ حياتى كلها أُنس وفرح ...,,


أفتقد ...رنين صوتك المحبب إلى قلبى وأنتِ تنادينى مدللِه


...فأشعر بأنى غادةُ هذا الزمان ومليكته الأثيرة...,,


أفتقد ... غضباتك ونظراتك المعاتبة اللوامة ... حينما يصدُر منى خطأ ما.. وكأنما غضبك هذا هو الضمير اليقظ الذى يُقرعُنىِ ويوجهنى دوماً للصواب...,,


أفتقد ...فيكى حلمى بالامان والذى كنتِ تحققيه كل لحظة بوجودك وبحضورك المشرق الأخاذ ... فقد كنتِ شاطئ أمنى .. وأشجعُ مُنقذىِّ


أفتقدك ... وأفتقد معكِ روحى الشابة .. التواقة لحب الحياة والمغامرة والثورة على كل ماهو تقليدى ومتحجر .. أفتقد تشجيعك الملئ بالإيمان بى وبقدراتى وبأننى أستطيع ... دوماً أستطيع ....!!!


لا ... لم تغيبى عنى... ولا عن حياتى 


فقط... رحل جسدُكِ الطاهر


وبقيت رُوحك الأطهر تسكن الوجدان ... وحنايا القلب ... وكل جارحة من جوارحى


بقيت تُؤنسُنى وتُبدد وحشة الأيام بعدك ... بقى مازرعتيه فى يُشعِرُنى بالفخر بأننى إبنتك وقطعة منكِ


انتِ بقلبى يا أمى


فكل عام وانتِ بقلبى ...,,

----------


## غادة جاد

*جيهان*
*أه منك ومن موضوعاتك القاتلة*

*صدقيني  والله لا أقوى على  كتابة أي رد*
*لا أكاد أرى الشاشة*
*ولا أستطيع أن أميز الحروف*

*جيهان يا حبيبتي*
*هوني على نفسك*
*رحمها  الله*

----------


## القواس

_اعتذار رسمي على عدم استطاعتي الرد على الحان كلماتك العذبه
الأم هي فعلا العطاء بلا مقابل
الأم هي فعلا الجمال بلا شوائب
و تحت أقدامها مبغى الجميع
تحياتي على الرائعه المنتقاه من القلب
لأعز الناس و أقربهم الى القلب_

 :f2:   :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *جيهان*
> 
> *أه منك ومن موضوعاتك القاتلة* 
> *صدقيني والله لا أقوى على كتابة أي رد*
> *لا أكاد أرى الشاشة*
> *ولا أستطيع أن أميز الحروف* 
> *جيهان يا حبيبتي*
> *هوني على نفسك*
> *رحمها الله*
> ...


 أختى الحبيبة ... غادة
صدقينى لم أقصد أن أجدد أحزان أو شجون من وراء موضوعى هذا.... إنما أحسستُ أننى أريد أن أُهديها شيئاً ... فقد مر زمن طويل دون أن أُهديها شيئاً...!!!
فعذراً إن كانت هديتى قد ملأها الحزن فهى لم تترك لى فى قلبى من يوم فراقها سوى الحزن...,,
غادة
تحياتى لوجودك الرائع دوماً كروعتك
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _اعتذار رسمي على عدم استطاعتي الرد على الحان كلماتك العذبه_
> 
> _الأم هي فعلا العطاء بلا مقابل_
> _الأم هي فعلا الجمال بلا شوائب_
> _و تحت أقدامها مبغى الجميع_
> _تحياتي على الرائعه المنتقاه من القلب_
> _لأعز الناس و أقربهم الى القلب_


 الأم يا أخى هى كما قولت وأكثر 
ليتنا نعرف قيمتها وأثرها فى حياتنا ونعطيها ولو جزء بسيط من حقها علينا قبل فوات الآوان...,,
أما بالنسبة للإعتذار فمجرد وجودك ومرورك هو أجمل رد نالنى منك ...أشكرك وأشكر وجودك الرائع دوماً
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
اختى الغاليه جيهان ...
كلماتك مؤثرة لحد البكاء من القلب ..
رحم الله والدتك .. واعانك على الصبر ...
فمهما كتبنا ووضفنا حقا فالام ليس لها اى وصف يوصفها غير انها اجمل هديه من الله 
هى القلب الوحيد بالعالم الذى يمتلىء بالحنان والعطف ولا يياس .. 
اختى كلماتك وموضوعك رائع ..
اشكرك جزيلا اختى الفاضله تقبلى مرورى..

----------


## greet5

هذا المنتدى يؤثر فى كثيرا فاعضاء المنتدى متميزين فى شىء ما المهم انه يشدنى فيه كل جزء خاص فيه
اما الحديث عن الام فاحب ان اطرح تجربتى لعلها تفيد البعض
فانا يتيمه توفت امى وقبلها ابى وكانت امى حنانها يفوق الوصف كانوا اقاربنا يقولون لنا هى احن علينا من امهاتنا ولكن رحمة من الله وجدت بعد وفاتها ام اخرى لم تلد ولم يحمل رحمها طفل ولكن حنانها عوضنى عن الحنان الذى فقدته فغاية ما احب قوله ان الام ليس فقط من تنجبك فقد يضع الله الحنان والرحمة فى قلب من لاتنجب من لا يحمل رحمها جنين فدائما اقول لها انت امى التى لم تلدنى وانا ابنتك التى لم تنجبيها
الرحمة والحنان نعمة من الله يضعها فى قلب من يشاء وله الحمد على كل شىء
وشكرا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إنها أُمِّي الوحيدة .....
ولا أَحد يستطيعُني بعد الله ...
إلَّا هي ....

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> اختى الغاليه جيهان ...
> كلماتك مؤثرة لحد البكاء من القلب ..
> رحم الله والدتك .. واعانك على الصبر ...
> فمهما كتبنا ووضفنا حقا فالام ليس لها اى وصف يوصفها غير انها اجمل هديه من الله 
> هى القلب الوحيد بالعالم الذى يمتلىء بالحنان والعطف ولا يياس .. 
> اختى كلماتك وموضوعك رائع ..
> اشكرك جزيلا اختى الفاضله تقبلى مرورى..


 أختى العزيزة ... زهرة الياسمين
الأم يا عزيزتى كلمة تحمل أعمق المعانى وأصدقها
ليتنا نستطيع إكتشاف تلك المعانى وفهمها حتى ندرك حقاً مدى روعتها وقيمة النعمة الكبيرة التى أنعم الله بها علينا 
زهرة الياسمين سعيدة بمرورك وبكلماتك الصادقة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع أكثر من رائع جيهان
كل عام وكل أمهات العالم بخير وسلام
ياليتنا نوفي حقهما
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هذا المنتدى يؤثر فى كثيرا فاعضاء المنتدى متميزين فى شىء ما المهم انه يشدنى فيه كل جزء خاص فيه
> اما الحديث عن الام فاحب ان اطرح تجربتى لعلها تفيد البعض
> فانا يتيمه توفت امى وقبلها ابى وكانت امى حنانها يفوق الوصف كانوا اقاربنا يقولون لنا هى احن علينا من امهاتنا ولكن رحمة من الله وجدت بعد وفاتها ام اخرى لم تلد ولم يحمل رحمها طفل ولكن حنانها عوضنى عن الحنان الذى فقدته فغاية ما احب قوله ان الام ليس فقط من تنجبك فقد يضع الله الحنان والرحمة فى قلب من لاتنجب من لا يحمل رحمها جنين فدائما اقول لها انت امى التى لم تلدنى وانا ابنتك التى لم تنجبيها
> الرحمة والحنان نعمة من الله يضعها فى قلب من يشاء وله الحمد على كل شىء
> وشكرا


 أختى العزيزة ...greet5
بداية أحب ان أرحب بكِ معنا فى منتدانا الغالى أختاً كريمة نعتز جداً بإخوتها
 :f2: 
ثانياً أتفق معكِ جداً فى أن الأم ليست فقط من حملت وأنجبت ولكن يصح أن توجد مشاعر الأمومة فى قلوب سيدات لم ينجبن أبداً 
فهى هبة ومنحة يهبها الله سبحانه وتعالى لمن تستحق من النساء 
وادعوا الله عزيزتى أن يحفظ لكِ أمكِ الثانية ويديم عليها الصحة والعافية ويجعلكِ أبنة بارة بها وبوالدتك المتوفاة أيضاً
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إنها أُمِّي الوحيدة .....
> ولا أَحد يستطيعُني بعد الله ...
> إلَّا هي ....


أخى العزيز ... حكيم عيون
أدعوا الله أن يحفظ لك والدتك أخى العزيز 
ويمُن عليها بالصحة والعافية دوماً....,,
خالص ودى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع أكثر من رائع جيهان
> كل عام وكل أمهات العالم بخير وسلام
> ياليتنا نوفي حقهما


 أشكرك أخى العزيز ... ابن البلد
على مرورك الرائع وتعليقك الجميل
وليتنا حقاً نوفى أمهاتنا بعض حقهم علينا
خالص تحياتى لك
 :Smart:

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*اختنا الكريمة اوجعتني كلماتك عن الام وعن فضلها
وكيف لا وقد وصانا عنها المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم
أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك
ولكن من قرائتي لتعليق الاخوة فهمت انها في معية المولي عز وجل
والسؤال هذه الكليمات المؤثرة أخرجت الدمع من أحداقي بلا شعور ورحمها الله
لن تستفيد منك الا بالدعاء أو صدقة جارية عليها
بلا شك كلنا نحب أمهاتنا لابعد الحدود
ولكن اتظنين أنها سعيدة لحزنك..........؟  لا والله
أتظنين بكلامك الرقيق تخففي عنها...........؟ لا والله
لو انك تحبيها فعلا فلتفعلي ما تكون به عنك راضية لو كانت موجودة
عيشي حياتك وأفرحي وانسي الحزن وعيشي فرحتك وانجحي في حياتك العلمية والعملية
واظن عندما يتم ذلك تكونين فعلا بريتي بها وان استطعتي الدعاء لها في كل صلاة
زكي عنها 
أعتمري عنها 
حجي عنها
أخرجي صدقة وهبي الثواب لها
خصصي من وقتك ورد يومي من القرآن والاذكار 
وليس من الصحيح أن تكتبي عنها لاننا وبدون كتاباتك متأكدين من حبك لها
ولا أظن ان كل سنة وانتي طيبة دعاء
فهي طيبة بدعاؤك لها وطيبة كل يوم وليس كل سنة
اصبري علي فراقها رحمها الله أسكنها فسيح جناته
آسف لشدتي في الكلام معكي ولكنك أدمعتيني وأوجعتيني بكلامك
فلما لا أواجهك بالحقيقة حتي تخرجي من هذه الدائرة التي لا تنتهي
وصلي الله علي محمد وعلي آله وصحبه أجمعين
*

----------


## بركان الغضب

الاخت جيهان جددى مواجعنا لفراق اعز الاحباب يرحم الله امهاتنا وامواتنا وانوات المسلمين

----------


## ريمان

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعلك  قرة عين والديك*

----------


## بركان الغضب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الام مدرسه ان اعددتها اعدت شعب طيب الاعراق
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## cupid killer

طب ليه كده بقي 





يعنى لازم تذكروني بالذي مضي 


وعلي فكرة هدفع حضرتك حق المناديل دي كلها 




علي فكرة انا بهزر ما تزعليش


أنا كمان نفسي أروح لها بس هنعمل ايه سبقونا بقي 


بس عارفة نعمل ايه عشان يفرحوا بينا



ندعلهم ونكون اولادهم الصالحين ف الدنيا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اختنا الكريمة اوجعتني كلماتك عن الام وعن فضلها*
> _وكيف لا وقد وصانا عنها المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم_
> _أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك_
> _ولكن من قرائتي لتعليق الاخوة فهمت انها في معية المولي عز وجل_
> _والسؤال هذه الكليمات المؤثرة أخرجت الدمع من أحداقي بلا شعور ورحمها الله_
> _لن تستفيد منك الا بالدعاء أو صدقة جارية عليها_
> _بلا شك كلنا نحب أمهاتنا لابعد الحدود_
> _ولكن اتظنين أنها سعيدة لحزنك..........؟ لا والله_
> _أتظنين بكلامك الرقيق تخففي عنها...........؟ لا والله_
> ...


أخى العزيز ... محمد
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرقيقة
خالص تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الاخت جيهان جددى مواجعنا لفراق اعز الاحباب يرحم الله امهاتنا وامواتنا وانوات المسلمين


 أخى العزيز ... بركان الغضب
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
عذراً إن كنت قد جددت مواجعك فلم أقصد هذا على الإطلاق ...إنما أحببت أن أعبر عن بعض مافى قلبى نحو أعز البشر على
إنها شهادة عرفان وتقدير نحوها أتمنى من الله ان يكون قد وصل مضمونها إلى الجميع
تحياتى لمرورك الغالى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *جزاك الله كل خير وجعلك قرة عين والديك*


 
أختى العزيزة ... ريمان
كل التحية والتقدير لمرورك الرائع
أشكرك ودمتى لى متواصلة
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

أ. جيهان.. :f2: كل مرة أدخل الموضوع وأخرج فى حالة من الصمت ورغبة فى عدم الحديث مع أحد .. :Sad: 
أول مرة قرأته كان ردي هو الدموع . ::sorry:: . رحم الله والدتك الغالية..
ولا أخفى عليكي قرأت الموضوع مرات ومرات ربما أجد ما أكتبه للرد ولكنى كل مرة أفضل الصمت والخروج من الموضوع دون كتابة حرف.. ربما لتأثري بكلماتك وشعورك الحزين فتهرب مني الأحرف وطريقة التعبير ..وربما لشعوري بالعجز فى التخفيف عنك حزنك لأنه حزن لا ينتهي..!!
هذه المرة ...أكتب والشجن يملأني....ولكني أود أن أحييك على أحساسك الراقى وكلماتك الصادقة.. :f: 
رحم الله والدتك ورحم أمهات المسلمين والمسلمات.. وبارك اللهم فى الأمهات الباقيات على قيد الحياة..
*لك مني كل المودة والتقدير والأحترام سيدتي.....*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الام مدرسه ان اعددتها اعدت شعب طيب الاعراق
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 أخى العزيز ... بركان الغضب
أشكرك كل الشكر على مرورك الثانى بالموضوع
تحياتى لك أخى ودمت بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*

أختى الرقيقة الأديبة جيهان

كلما أمر بين حروفك وكلماتك
الامس شجن البوح بين سطورك وهذه المرة
تفوق البوح حد الإثارة غاليتى
ما أعظم تلك المشاعر الصادقة نحو الغالية الأم
واسكن الله والدتك الجنه
وألف سلام على روحها الحانية
حبيبتى تلك المشاعر غير انها تغزونا بفعل الغريزة
الا وانها تسكننا بفعل الحب والإنتماء والأحتياج
للحظات الصدق النقى الخام الذى يعترينا
بأحضان ست الحبايب
بارك الله لكِ بهذا الألق
دمتِ نسمة رائعة بعطرها الباقى

مع تحيتــــــــــــى*

----------


## بركان الغضب

اختى العزيزه 
مفيش مشكله





ومش عارف اقولك ايه فعجز قلمى عن الكتابه فلم اجد ما اكتبه لكى سوى لكى تحياتى وبالتوفيق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أ. جيهان..
> كل مرة أدخل الموضوع وأخرج فى حالة من الصمت ورغبة فى عدم الحديث مع أحد ..
> أول مرة قرأته كان ردي هو الدموع .. رحم الله والدتك الغالية..
> ولا أخفى عليكي قرأت الموضوع مرات ومرات ربما أجد ما أكتبه للرد ولكنى كل مرة أفضل الصمت والخروج من الموضوع دون كتابة حرف.. ربما لتأثري بكلماتك وشعورك الحزين فتهرب مني الأحرف وطريقة التعبير ..وربما لشعوري بالعجز فى التخفيف عنك حزنك لأنه حزن لا ينتهي..!!
> هذه المرة ...أكتب والشجن يملأني....ولكني أود أن أحييك على أحساسك الراقى وكلماتك الصادقة..
> رحم الله والدتك ورحم أمهات المسلمين والمسلمات.. وبارك اللهم فى الأمهات الباقيات على قيد الحياة..
> 
> *لك مني كل المودة والتقدير والأحترام سيدتي.....*


 اختى العزيزة ... سوما
كلماتك تقطر صدقاً ورقة ...
عفواً حبيبتى إن كنت قد أثرت شجونك أو كانت كلماتى سبباً فى دموعك ولكن عذرى أن الإحساس الصادق والقلب الشفاف هو فقط من يستشف الصدق والحقيقة ولا غيرهما ....
تحياتى لمرورك الرائع الذى يسعدنى على الدوام
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أفتقدك....

وأفتقد معكِ سؤالى الدائم عن الحقيقة....!!!!

وأين هى....؟؟

وكيف هى....؟؟؟؟

ولماذا هى....؟؟؟؟؟؟

ترسم لنا ظلالاً وردية ... ننساق ورائها مسحورين ... مفتونيين
ثم لا تلبث أن توقظنا على قسوة وجودها .... ودمامة حضورها.....!!!!!
هل نحن من نصنعها يا أمى ؟؟ أم هى صانعتنا وقاهرتنا ؟؟؟؟
هل لنا إرادة فى وجودها حقاً ؟؟  أم إرادتنا مسلوبة تماماً أمامها؟؟؟؟
ولماذا هى دائماً قاسية .... قاسية ....؟؟؟؟؟
وأين أنتِ منى لتهونى على قسوتها ....؟؟؟؟؟
أين أنتِ منى... لتهونى قسوتها......!!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> **
> 
> *أختى الرقيقة الأديبة جيهان* 
> *كلما أمر بين حروفك وكلماتك*
> *الامس شجن البوح بين سطورك وهذه المرة*
> *تفوق البوح حد الإثارة غاليتى*
> *ما أعظم تلك المشاعر الصادقة نحو الغالية الأم*
> *واسكن الله والدتك الجنه*
> *وألف سلام على روحها الحانية*
> ...


أ ختى العزيزة .... قيثارة
 :f:  :f:  :f: 

أشكرك على هذا المرور الغالى الذى دائماً ما يعطر متصفحى
فقدومك برقيق مشاعرك وبدفء كلماتك يسعدنى ويسعد حروفى دائماً حبيبتى ....أشكرك ودمتى لى متواصلة
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اختى العزيزه 
> مفيش مشكله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ومش عارف اقولك ايه فعجز قلمى عن الكتابه فلم اجد ما اكتبه لكى سوى لكى تحياتى وبالتوفيق


 
أشكرك أخى العزيز .... بركان الغضب
على مرورك الرائع ومتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع
خالص تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ربما .... لأنى أفتقدك
ربما .... لأنى أحتاجك
ربما .... لأنى من يوم رحيلك وأنا فى إغتراب
وأتمنى العودة للوطن ....ولو للحظات
أتمنى الإنكماش فى تلك المساحة الضيقة ....بين ذراعيكِ 
أتمنى التلاشى بينهما .....والذوبان
أتمنى أن أستنشق رائحتك لتبعث فى جسدى المتداعى الحياة من جديد....
أتمنى أن أعود كما كنت 
كما أردتِ لى أن أكون
وكما وعدتك دائما أن أكون....

ربما 

ربما 

ربمااااااااا

ربما ...لألفِ سبب أتمنى لقائك....!!
فاسمحى لى يا حب عمرى أن أهجعُ قليلاًهنا  
علَّنىِ أستريح.....!!

----------


## مصطفى سلام

كلماتك أقوى و أعظم من أى تعقيب ..
لأن دم القلب مدادها
و ما يكتبه القلب ، يسمو على كل رد
رحمها الله و أمواتنا و إيانا ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الفاضلة جيهان
كلماتك بالفعل تدمع القلب قبل العين رحم الله والدتك و كل أموات المسلمين و جميل منكِ أنت تكتبى تلك الخاطرة و كل ما ذكرتيه و ما تعلمتيه منها إن شاء الله و كما قلت لأخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب فى خاطرة عن والدته رحمها الله علميه لأطفالك متعكِ الله بالصحة و العافية و رزقكِ الذرية الصالحة البارة كبرك لوالدتك رحمها الله .

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الأستاذ الفاضل .... مصطفى سلام

الأستاذة الفاضلة .... رحمة

وجودكم وكلماتكم تعنى لى الكثير
أشكركم أن عطرتم متصفحى بهذا المرور الغالى
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## قلب مصر

ما أجمل كلماتك جيهان وما أصدقها وأنبلها مشاعر
لكِ كل التحية على هذه الكلمات الطيبة

----------


## اليمامة

الف الف مبروك يا جيهان..دايما متميزة.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل عام وأنت فى القلب يا أمى

1000 مبروك على الجائزة أختى العزيزة جيهان

----------


## غادة جاد

*جيجي*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*على الجايزة* 
*اسمك*
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبرووووووووك أستاذه جيهان

----------


## a_leader

الف مبروك اختى  :f:

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك أختي الفاضلة جيهان .. أحييك على إبداعك المتميز  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أختى الفاضله

جيهان



دائما متألقه ومبدعه



تمنياتى لكِ بالنجاح والتميز الدائم




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*أختي العزيزة .. جيهان ..* 

*حضرت لتهنئتك بالجائزة .. و تحول حضوري الي حالة تأنيب و توبيخ لنفسي .. فلم أشاهد هذا الموضوع الذي يدمي القلب .. من قبل ..*

*كم من رقة المشاعر و حلاوة التعبير .. كلمات قلب تتحدث مع نفسها .. تتذكر لحظات مضت .. و تعيش معك في حاضرك .. و ستؤنس معك مستقبلك ..*

*رائعة رائعة كلماتك ..*

*رحمها الله رحمة واسعة و غفر لها و أسكنها فسيح جناته ..*

*.........................*

*أختي العزيزة ..* 

*ألف ألف مبروك وسام التميز ..*

*و امنياتي لكي بدوام التنجاح و التوفيق ..*

*خالص تحياتي و تقديري ..*

*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="13 80"]




غاليتي جيهان

ياااااااااااااااه ما أجمل ان أتلقى خبر فوز هذه الدرة
بوسام حورس



كلماتك وأبداعاتك دائما محط نظري لشدة صدقها
وشفافيتها التي تعكس مدى ثقافتك وعقلانيتك
اشد على يدك وأقولها 
الف الف الف مبروك الفوز يا جيهان
ونحن بالفعل محظوطين في قاعة الخواطر
لتواجدك معنا ..ولنحظى بإبداعاتك المشرقة دائما

تقبلي مني شذى زهرة الياسمين التي اعشقها...............

مودتي وتباريكي لك ...........

لميس الامام


[/frame]*

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## عماد كمال

مبروك التميز بالمسابقة 

ومن تميز الى تميز 

تحياتى

----------


## محمدغبراوى

*ما أجملها وماأعذبها من كلمات*


*فيها المعنى والصدق بالاحساس*

*سلمت يداك ايتها الراقيه*


*على انتقائك الرائع وذوقك العالى*


*واحساسك المرهف*
 



*دمتى بحفظ الله وستره*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الف مبـــــروك



[frame="2 70"]

اختي الغالية .. جيهان

تهنئة من القلب  بوسام حورس الفضي 2009
ومن نجاح الى نجاح بمشيئة الله


 :f:  وكل عام وانتِ بخيـــر..و في أحسن حال  :f: 

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2: 


[/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## عبووود المصري

*
تحدثت بألسنة الجميع يا جيهان ..
وشرعت بصدق مشاعرك في إهداء الأم أرق آيات الشكر والعرفان 
وتوجت ابداعك العذب وحسك الرقيق بكتابة ما اجتاحتك من مشاعر صادقة من ابنة بارة بأمها 

تواردت أفكارك بحرفية رائعة لتشد القارئ منذ البداية ثم تأتي النهاية حزينة مؤلمة وشاقة على النفس 

اجتاحتني رعشة باردة وأناأتابع ما انثال من حرفك 
المعتق بالحب والفرح والحزن والألم والفراق وتلاقي الأرواح 

توقظين ذلك الوحش الكاسر في روح كل من يقرأ كلماتك 
فليس هناك أقوى من الشوق الذى يتلظى في لحظات الوجد والفراق 
ينسل نصلك الحاد فيمرق الى منتصف الروح فيسيل منها أنهار شوق إلى أغلى البشر 


أختي الفاضلة : جيهان محمد على 

حضرت متأخراً وجميلٌُ أن حضرت 

رحم الله والدتكِ وأسكنها فسيح جناته 
ورفع درجاتها بدعوات ابنة بارة كـ أنتِ 


مبارك لكِ  وتستحقين أفضل 

أخوكـِ



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## kethara

أختى الغالية الكاتبة المُبدعة

جيهان محمد على




مبارك غاليتى الوسام الذى أزداد القا

بوجود عبق حرفك واسمك وأزدان بوجودك كثيرا

تمنياتى لكِ دوما التوفيق والنجاح

ودائما نستقى من حرفك التواصل والإبداع


مع تحيتــــــى

----------


## nour2005

أختي الغالية 

جيهان



دائماً متألقة ومميزة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.: middle } 


> ما أجمل كلماتك جيهان وما أصدقها وأنبلها مشاعر
>  لكِ كل التحية على هذه الكلمات الطيبة



أختى الحبيبة .... قلب مصر
أشكرك على وجودك وعلى إطرائك الرقيق
والذى أسعدنى كل السعادة
دمتِ بخير وسلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.; 





> الف الف مبروك يا جيهان..دايما متميزة.



الله يبارك فيكى يا ندى 

أشكرك جداً حبيبتى وربنا مايحرمنى من طلتك الجميلة دى أبداً
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[ 



> كل عام وأنت فى القلب يا أمى
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 مبروك على الجائزة أختى العزيزة جيهان



الله يبارك فيك يا أحمد يارب 

ربنا يخليك ... بشكرك جدا ودايما متجمعين فى الخير وعلى الخير يارب
تحياتى




[/CENTER]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

. } 


> *جيجي*
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*
> *على الجايزة* 
> *اسمك*



حبيبة قلبى غادة  :f: 

ربنا يخليكى ليا على كلامك الجميل دا يارب
وحشتينى وعارفة انى مش هاشوفك قريب  ::'(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.     } 




> ألف مبرووووووووك أستاذه جيهان




الله يبارك فيكى يا ايمان
متشكرة اوى حبيبتى ربنا مايحرمنى من ذوقك دا ابدا
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

. VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } 


> الف مبروك اختى




الله يبارك فيك يا أستاذ محمد
متشكرة على تهنئتك الجميلة دى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle } 


> ألف مبروك أختي الفاضلة جيهان .. أحييك على إبداعك  المتميز



متشكرة أوى على تهنئتك الرقيقة أخى العزيز الصعيدى
دمت بخير وسلام
تحياتى
   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختى الفاضله
> 
> جيهان
> 
> 
> 
> دائما متألقه ومبدعه
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا فراشة
متشكرة أوى على تهنئتك الرقيقة حبيبتى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحبيبة جيهان  :f: 
ألف ألف مبروك فوزك الجميل بالفضية 
أتمنى لك دوام التميز والتفوق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أختي العزيزة .. جيهان ..* 
> 
> 
> *حضرت لتهنئتك بالجائزة .. و تحول حضوري الي حالة تأنيب و توبيخ لنفسي .. فلم أشاهد هذا الموضوع الذي يدمي القلب .. من قبل ..* 
> *كم من رقة المشاعر و حلاوة التعبير .. كلمات قلب تتحدث مع نفسها .. تتذكر لحظات مضت .. و تعيش معك في حاضرك .. و ستؤنس معك مستقبلك ..* 
> *رائعة رائعة كلماتك ..* 
> *رحمها الله رحمة واسعة و غفر لها و أسكنها فسيح جناته ..* 
> *.........................* 
> *أختي العزيزة ..*  
> ...


 

أخى العزيز (صاحب القلب الذهبى) ....ahmedab216 :f: 

أشكرك على كل تلك المشاعر النبيلة والكلمات الصادقة التى لامست قلبى وأسعدتنى حقاً 
وكلنا يا أخى نتغير ونصبح أكثر رقة وطيبة وجمالاً وربما إبداعاً.... عندما نتحدث عن أمهاتنا 
رحم الله أمهاتنا وأمهات المسلمين جميعاً ورزقهم الفردوس الاعلى بقدر ما أعطوا وبذلوا وقدموا لنا الكثير...،،
تحياتى أستاذى ودام لى تواصلك الرائع

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> غاليتي جيهان
> 
> ياااااااااااااااه ما أجمل ان أتلقى خبر فوز هذه الدرة
> بوسام حورس
> ...




بل ما أجمل حظى أنا أستاذتنا الكبيرة لميس الإمام  :f: 
لأسعد بسماع كلماتك الرائعة تلك
صدقينى هذا أكثر مما أستحق بكثير 
فما أنا إلا تلميذة تتعلم وتندهش وتُأخذ أيضاً بفيض موهبتكم وعبق مشاعركم الرائعة.... 
دام لنا هذا الحب والمودة بيننا ولا حرمنى الله أبداً من إطلالتك الرائعة فى متصفحى 
وأشكرك على زهرة الياسمين فأنا أيضاً من عشاقها  :;): 
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2: 
:shf2:
:: :f2:

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الفاضلة جيهان
أسأل الله أن يوفقكِ بكل حياتك و يرزقكِ بالذرية الصالحة البارة 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشكرك دكتور مصطفى على تهنئتك الجميلة وروحك الطيبة التى تحيطنا بها جميعاً تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مبروك التميز بالمسابقة 
> 
> ومن تميز الى تميز 
> 
> تحياتى



كل الشكر والتقدير لك أخى الفاضل عماد كمال 
ولتهنئتك التى أسعدتنى كثيرا
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ما أجملها وماأعذبها من كلمات*
> 
> 
> *فيها المعنى والصدق بالاحساس*
> 
> *سلمت يداك ايتها الراقيه*
> 
> 
> *على انتقائك الرائع وذوقك العالى*
> ...



أشكرك اخى الفاضل .... محمد غبراوى 
على كلماتك الرقيقة وكل عام وكل أم بخير وصحة وسلام 
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الف مبـــــروك
> 
> 
> 
> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> اختي الغالية .. جيهان
> 
> تهنئة من القلب  بوسام حورس الفضي 2009
> ...



أشكرك أخى العزيز .... شاعر الرومانسية
على مرورك وعلى تهنئتك الرقيقة والتى أسعدتنى كل السعادة 
جزاك الله خيرا ودمت بخير وسلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 



أشكرك على تحيتك وتهنئتك الرقيقة 
أختى الغالية .... الشحرورة
ودام لى تواصلك الدافئ الرقيق ::h:: 
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة جيهان...

استمعت فى الصباح إلى " ست الحبايب" ....

وأعدت الآن قراءة  كلماتك....

وشعرت بحضن أمى وحنانها...

كلمات من الصدق حروفها.. لحب من الصدق نبضه...

اسمحى لى أن أردد معك... كل عام وأنت بقلبى ... يا أمى............

رحم الله أمهاتنا وجعل مثواهن الجنة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> العزيزة جيهان...
> 
> استمعت فى الصباح إلى " ست الحبايب" ....
> 
> وأعدت الآن قراءة  كلماتك....
> 
> وشعرت بحضن أمى وحنانها...
> 
> كلمات من الصدق حروفها.. لحب من الصدق نبضه...
> ...


اللهم آمين يارب....
كل عام وكل الأمهات بخير وصحة وسلام
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*فى مثل هذه الأيام يتجدد حزنى عليك يا أمى* 
*وكأن الحزن يغادرنى طيلة العام ولا يعود إلا فى هذه الأيام....!!!* 
*فى مثل هذه الأيام تألمتِ ...وآآآآآه من ألمك الذى إستباح روحى وحولها لخراب ويباب ينتظر الرحيل الوشيك...*
*فى مثل هذه اليوم كنت أتشبس بالدقائق والثوانى كى لا تمر* 
*فى مثل هذه اليوم كنت أتوسل ليل نهار لله كى يختارنى بجواره قبل أن أتذوق مرارة فراقك* 
*حزنى عليك ليس دمعة وتجعيدة ألم ترتسم على وجهى على الدوام* 
*حزنى عليك هو حزنى على نفسى ..تلك التى لم يحبها أحد فى هذا العالم كما أحببتها* 
*رحمك الله يا توأم روحى وحب عمرى ...ويا أصدق من أحبنى وإحتوانى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*تغادرنا الأمهات | يفجيني يفتوشنكو*


بكلِّ هُدوء   تغادِرُنا الأمهات  تغادِرُنا في المَهاجِع  وفي خَطوِهنَّ برِفقٍ تدوسُ رؤوسُ الأصابِع  ونحنُ ننامُ بكلِّ سَكينة  وقد أُطفِئَ الجوعُ لسنا نعيرُ انتباها   لوقتٍ كهذا مُريع  تغادِرُنا الأمهاتُ شيئاً فشيئا   وحيناً نَظُن   ويَبدو لنا أنَّهُن   يغادِرْنَ فجأة   ولكنَّهُن   رويداً رويداً ذَهبْن   بِبُطئٍ بشكلٍ غريب   خُطى ناعماتٌ خلالَ السنين  وفجأة، وقد راعَنا أنَّنا ذاتَ عام  نعيرُ انتِباها لوقدِ الشُموع  ليومِ احتفالٍ بميلادِهن   نحسُ الزمانَ العَبوس   وندنو إليهنَّ صَحوا   وننأى عنِ الحُلمِ لكنْ نَكُفْ   فوسطَ الفراغِ ارتطامُ الأكُف   كأنْ قد نَما من زجاجٍ جِدار   هنا بيننا في الهواء   تأخرتَ ياقلبُ  دقَّت لنا ساعةٌ مُستهابة  نُحملِقُ عبْرَ الدموعِ الدَفينة   ويمضينَ في الموكبِ الجهمِ عنا بكل هدوء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*سنوات فراقنا العشر

 تنحر فى قلبى نحر البحر فى الصخر*


 *رقادك السالم 

يستبيح أمانى ويصيب سعادتى بالكهولة


*
 *تراكِ يا أمى أنصتِ لعويل الأيام بعدك ؟!

*
 *هل إنفطر قلبك على أحلامى كما كان ينفطر على عثرات طفولتى ؟!

*
 *هل هدأ دعاؤكِ الباكى لى فى سكون جنانك ؟!

*
 *هل بلغتكِ أخبارى الحزينة ؟ وهل بشارات اللقاء وشيكة ؟؟


*
 *آآآآآآه تعـــــبت*

 *ولا غيرك يعلم أن العمر بعدك* 

 *خطــــيئة*

----------


## nova_n

أختى الجميلة جيهان

خواطر صادقة من قلب مرهف حساس
سلمت يداكِ على هذا الجمال
ربنا يرحمها هى وكل الأمهات اللاتى رحلوا عنا
ودايما تتذكريها بالدعاء وبلاش الحزن حبيها أكتر 

شكرا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

النبض لا يزال يصارع الحياة يا أمي
توقف عن الغناء منذ مغيبك
باق هو رغم زوالي
أى عمر هذا الذي لا تدثريه بعينيك ؟!
أي فرح أرجو وقد غابت عن الدنيا بسمتك؟!
أي إنسانة أكون وقد حرمت من اللجوء إلى ذراعيك؟!
كل عام وأنتِ أغلى دموعي ، وفيض حنيني ، 
وصرخـــــة
 أخاف أطلقها فيحررني الحزن منكِ
وحزنك بعض
 وجــودي

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

ما أجمل كلماتك رغم أنها حزينة ..رحم الله أمك وأمى .. وكل من أنتقلوا الى رحمة الله ..
لطالما أشتقنا الى من تركونا ..ولكن عزاءنا أنهم أفضل منا ..
تحياتى وكل عام والجميع بخير


> كل عام وأنتِ بقلبى .... يا أمى
> 
> 
> من أجلكِ أنتِ.... تولدت بداخلى تلك الرغبة الرهيبة فى أن أبحث عن معنى الأمومة وكأنكِ أنتِ صانعتِها .. ومُبدعتِها .. وأول من مارسها ....!!!
> 
> 
> من أجلكِ أنتِ .... عرفت .. وفهمت .. وتمنيت 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## saydsalem

*تعزف احلى الالحان* 
* لحن الحب والاحلام واللقاء*
* رغم الوجع والشجن*
* دونت بنبضك البهي ارق* 
* واعذب الحروف*
* دوما لعطاء قلمك سمة التميز*
* فيه الصدق يسخو*
* والإحساس يطغى*
* دمت بكل خير وسعادة* 
* تحياتى وتقديرى*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أماااااه 



أخاف الظلمة فهي تورثني الوحشة، أخاف ذلك العفريت المتخفي أمام ردهة الحمام ، أخاف (الصابون) يدخل عيناي فيجعلهما حمراوان
أماااااه 
أخاف غيابك عني فأشعر بالوحدة والضعف ، أخاف وجه ذلك العجوز المتغضن فهو يذكرني بذاك الوحش المخيف في حواديتك الليلية
أخاف صوت الطائرة ..أخاف لهيب النار ..أخاف برودة الماء
أخاف ..أخاف ..أخاف
ولكني أشعر فقط بالأمان حين أتلاشى في أحضانك الدافئة
ما أجمل الخوف يا أمي حين تبدديه بدفء أحضانك
كبرت ..عرفت ..فهمت
سكنت مدن الحقيقة وهاجرت جنان الجهل والبراءة
صرت أحصي أعداد جراحي بدلا من نجيمات مسائي
توشحت بوشاح الفتور والرتابة والجمود
غادرتني أجمل معاني الحياة ..تعملق الوحش البريء بداخلي
أدركت قبح الحياة ..أدركت
 ومازلت أحاول استيعابه
أنا كبرت يا أمي ...كبرت لدرجة مؤلمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا أمي :
كيف لوقاحة هذا الزمان أن تسحق ما زرعتيه فيِّ من محبة ؟؟
تعبتُ من التبرير ...التفسير
من استباق الحجارة 
كي لا تقتل العصافير
،
أتطلع إلى الوجوه ...كل الوجوه
فلا أجد ملامحك فيها
كانت هنا
في العيون... وعلى الجباه
فوق الأنوف... وبين الشفاه

كنت تتركين لي شيئا من طهارتك
على كل وجه
وهذا ما كان يجعلني
 أتبسم
أتحنن
أصطلي الجليد نارا... ودفء
،
إلى هذه الدرجة بلغت من اليتم عتيا؟
إلى هذه الدرجة نأيتي عن روحي 

وانشطرنا ؟؟

أعلم ان زمان افتراقنا قد طال

ولكن

ما الزمن ؟

ما معنى الزمن في غيابك طال أم قصر؟

غيابك بحد ذاته 
أبــــــــــــدّ

فلا تتركيني يا أم خيري
وصانعة حلمي
ومبدعة تيهي وعُجبيِ؛
نهباً لرياح لا يتلمسها طيفك

فلم أعد أتحمل ...لم أعد أتحمل

15\7\1946 كان الشروق
3\11\2001 كان المغيب

----------

